# RO Today-Friday



## irishbunny (Aug 28, 2009)

[align=center]*





RO Today!






Happy birthday to:

EileenH
blossombunny
donna
lionheadrabbits11
Scooby Doo
Prince BunBun

have a great day and come back to visit us soon!






momto1 has posted some pictures of her bunny Lester

Can you take your bunny places?

Happi bun welcomed home a new bunny!

Advice on shipping a rabbit needed!











conjuctivitis recovery!

patches is acting weird?











When can you start giving bunnies greens?

Cut out the craisins!











Need help sexing rabbits?

Someone has a new lionhead buck and some updates to share

Gorgeus dutch needs a home!













Take the personality test!

What was your first job?

What pets would you and would you not own?

Easiest school timetable ever!






Bunny Blogs!

The following blogs have been updated!

Harvex' Blog

The Canadian Crew

Playbuck Hutch

Peg's Place- 2009

and much more!





*[/align]


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2009)

Wooop great job Gracie


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol, I need to think of some kind of game or something though. My brain is too lazy to think of anything.


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2009)

RO Trivia? 
I can't remember if anyone else is doing that atm.. post in TAsk Force HQ.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 28, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> RO Trivia?


So fewisthere now. We have to get more people to play.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah maybe RO Trivia!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks very much for the news, Grace! I've been MIA for the last few days, and it sure was nice to catch up


----------

